# Temperatursensor wie auslesen?



## Heng (27. März 2011)

Hi,
Wie liest man die Temperatur von so einem Sensor aus?
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » Thermosensor Plugin für 10mm Schlauch
Wo schließt man das an?


----------



## Malkolm (27. März 2011)

Bei den Temperatursensoren handelt es sich i.d.R. um 10k Ohm Widerstände. Der genaue Widerstandswert ist temperaturabhängig.

Einige (hochpreisige) Mainborads bieten Anschlüsse für solche Temperaturfühler.
In der WaKü-Technik nutzt man dazu aber meist Regelungselektronik (Lüftersteuerungen) wie das Aquaero oder auch die der Aquastream XT.
Es gibt bei aquatuning auch einfache Ausleseelektronik/Displays. Siehe Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Temp. Anzeige

Ansonsten kannst du auch mit einem Multimeter arbeiten. Einige können direkt Temperaturen ausgeben, bei anderen benötigst du die Kennlinie.


----------



## Heng (27. März 2011)

Ah, ok.
Kann ich so eine Anzeige selber kallibrieren, oder gibt es da fertige Anzeigen/Displays, so das die richtige Temperatur angezeigt wird?
Hast du ein link zu so einer Anzeige/Panel?

Die Kennline sollte ja über einen Temperaturbereich von 20-60°C konstant/linear sein.


----------



## Azrael (29. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, die Wakü-Steuerungen wie das Aquaero können das von Haus aus. Einfach Sensor anschließe und gut.

Link zum Aquaero


----------



## Fraggerick (29. März 2011)

ich nutze den hier Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Zubehör » aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde mit ihr hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Lamptron FC6 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black 

die regelt von 0-12v und hat laut caseking 10w pro kanal, laut hersteller 20w. kann man also alle lüfter eines 360er radis an einen kanal hängen... oder auch alle von einem 560er radi... und wenn man dem hersteller glaubt auch alle 9 120er vonnem mora.

äh, ja, der sensor.. einfach in den radi schrauben, anschluss in den sensor schrauben und gut ist


----------



## SubXero (2. April 2011)

Bei diesem Zwischenstück inkl. Temp.Sensor, wie genau ist dieser eigentlich, da er nicht wirklich direkt Kontakt mit dem Wasser hat? @Fraggerick, bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Malkolm (2. April 2011)

Da Wasser so ein unglaublich träger Wärmespeicher ist, hat der Metallring, der zwischen 10kOhm@25°C-Widerstand und Wasser liegt, in guter Näherung die selbe Temperatur wie das Wasser selbst.
Ich besitze selbst auch einen dieser Bauart und konnte bisher nicht feststellen, dass sich die angezeigte Temperatur außerhalb der typischen Fehlergrenzen bewegt.


----------



## SubXero (2. April 2011)

Was hast du im Sommer für max Werte beim Wasser?


----------



## Malkolm (2. April 2011)

Je nach Zimmertemperatur. Delta T Wasser zu Zimmertemp sind im idle 3-4K und im Bench pendelt es sich bei ~9-11K ein.
Sprich seltenst über 35°C im Sommer.

Gekühlt wird aber auch "nur" ein Q9450@3,3GHz und eine 8800 GTX@stock mit einem externen 1080er


----------



## SubXero (2. April 2011)

hast du denn 1080er mit Lüftern befeuert oder lässt du diesen gänzlich pasiv laufen?


----------



## Malkolm (2. April 2011)

idle passiv, ansonsten aber geregelte G-silent 18 (phobya)


----------

